# What kind of antibiotics can you use on frogs?



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey, I just noticed a sore by my red eyed's eye the other day. Since then it has been swellling up, and you could see the puss in it. Then last night, it broke open. Now it is just a nasty looking sore. I believe he got it from a cricket biting him. What can I use to treat this horrible infection? I put some neosporin on it last night, and I haven't seen any adverse affects yet, but I would much rather go on a safer side and use a preferred antibiotic for frog skin infections. Thanks. I am sure that the same antibiotics used on darts or other frogs will work just the same. 

Ed Parker


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Actually Neopsporin is what my vet gave me for my RETF when it got a nose rub, so you are probably doing the right thing. There are other ways of treating it, but this is probably the safest and should be effective. It takes a long time to heal sometimes, but be patient.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey, thanks, i will keep on doing what I am doing. Dr. Frye actually told me a good antibiotic to use for wounds, and fungal infections, but the last few weeks that I have been using the neosporin, the sore has really seemed to be healing well. 

On a side note, I couldn't help noticing the mantella viridis under your name.  Do you keep them? I just got my first clutch of eggs from my group of viridis today. 

Ed Parker


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Yup I have 5 M. viridis and 3 M. baroni. I haven't actively tried breeding them. What did you do to get your mantellas to breed?


----------

